# Amahi Home Server - Anyone tried it?



## dhrandy

Amahi Home Server is a free alternative to Windows Home Server. It's Linux based and runs off of Fedora. I'm downloading Fedora right now and I'm going to give it a try. I'm all about free software alternatives. Has anyone else tried it out and have any comments about it? Here is some more info about Amahi.









*
Overview*
The Amahi Linux Home Server makes your home networking simple. We like to call the Amahi servers HDAs, for "Home Digital Assistants." Each HDA delivers all the functionality you would want in a home server, while being as easy to use as a web browser.

The core functionality available in the base Amahi HDA install includes:

Protect Your Computers Backup all your networked PCs simply and easily on your home network. If one of your PCs "dies" you can easily restore it!
Organize Your Files Access, share and search your files from any machine on your network, making it easy to share and find your photos, music and videos.
Internet Wide Access Automatically setup your own VPN so you can access your network from anywhere: safely and securely.
Private Internet Applications Shared applications like calendaring, private wiki and more to come, will help you manage your home and your family!
Source
Amahi Home Page
Amahi Tour


----------



## error10

Now that looks interesting! Might make a good alternative to WHS (and a very gentle introduction to Linux) for many people.


----------



## uberjon

this sounds brilliant!









i love Fedora for my "geek moments" when i want to run *nix

im gonig to have to give this a try! *starts to backup the family pc and move them back onto the sempron and make the family pc the homeserver*


----------



## equetefue

interesting.. rep+ for OP


----------



## uberjon

i have successfully installed and configured amahi









im now listening to music right now off of my home server!







(was showing off pictures earlier too!)

all in all im extremely happy with the ability to use it as a central location for my files! im going to go out on a limb here, but im gonna guess it can do things more "complex" than what im doing.. but what i need it suits me fine

thanks agan OP


----------



## equetefue

You have screenies ?

Wonder how it compares to WHS.

Glad is that good, might give a try also.


----------



## error10

I don't like the install procedure much, but the rest of it looks fine. All I need now is some cheap rig to turn into a home server.


----------



## dhrandy

I would also like to see some screenshots. I'm tempted to dump my Windows Server 2008 and go with this.

The backup option sucks if you don't have Vista. Who would want to restart there PC just to back it up. The good news is there are many free backup software options.


----------



## Drjuice164

I was turned onto this by error10, I should have a copy up and running within VMware whenever I get home. I will post back on what the outcome is.


----------



## MR_S4NDM4N

any updates on this??


----------



## reezin14

This looks interesting,I've been using CentOS for awhile now but I think I'll give this a try.Thanks OP.


----------



## equetefue

definetely need more screenies... Really want to know how it compares and is "ease of use" to WHS.


----------



## stanrc

I'm also very interested in this as an alternative to WHS. I run a lot of VMs on my server now, would I be able to run them on this as well? Also is it 64 bit?


----------



## Isellion

Yeah, this looks really nice actually. I'm downloading Fedora tonight and maybe I can play with it tomorrow when I get off work. This could be the solution to my backup needs and my NAS wants... Awesome find, I just sat down today to look for something just like this. Rep+


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Diggin' this thread up.

Anyone running this? I'm kinda wanting to run Linux for my file server, and I'm interested in this.


----------



## dhrandy

I was going to give it a try, but have now combined my server and HTPC. I've seen that they have updated the website and have a few new features.


----------



## Mmansueto

I ran this for a month or so. At first I loved it, but I am now back on WHS. If you understand Linux, this is a great home server system. If, like me, you are unable to grasp Linux, stick to WHS.


----------



## SmasherBasher

This begs the question. Can you fold on it?


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I have a server dedicated to DNS and DHCP and all various network services. I take my main file server to LANs and didn't want EVERYTHING to be in 1 box so it was not for me. It's not bad though, if you have 1 central server in your house.


----------



## dhrandy

Bump. Anyone else tried this.


----------



## jthb3

xx


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jthb3*


xx


This is a bump?

Amahi is pretty good, and it just keeps getting better. They recently released version 6 which has a lot of incremental improvements (I've posted elsewhere on this, or just see their homepage).

The big draw for Amahi is their bundling of custom versions of various server apps like MediaWiki, Ampache, and quite a few more, into an "app store" where you can pick an app, hit the button, and you've got a media server, or a family calendar, or whatever.

If you were thinking about WHS but you really miss Drive Extender, you want to do more than just store files, or you don't want to pay for yet another Windows license, then Amahi is worth looking into.


----------



## cmos

I was on Amahi's home site yesterday, and I was looking to see if it supported drag and drop downloading of torrents. Does anyone know if Amahi supports this either with amahi, or with an app?


----------



## jthb3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error10;12853240*
> This is a bump?
> 
> .


Stupid bump, couldn't delete my post. Stumbled into this thread from google but found much more on Amahi on newer threads


----------



## error10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmos;12854273*
> I was on Amahi's home site yesterday, and I was looking to see if it supported drag and drop downloading of torrents. Does anyone know if Amahi supports this either with amahi, or with an app?


Transmission will do this. Just select a folder, and any torrent you drop into the folder will be downloaded (or seeded) automatically.


----------



## cmos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error10;12855063*
> Transmission will do this. Just select a folder, and any torrent you drop into the folder will be downloaded (or seeded) automatically.


Awesome. Thanks


----------



## Tw34k

Thanks op! Will look into this further.


----------

